# TSLA Analyst Coverage - 2016 Q4



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

The views of a skeptic:
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...ernova&usg=AFQjCNEomFdH7JRjJdGj-X5rsQOwZv0CqA

Balanced by more optimistic, confident investors' decisions:
https://www.thecerbatgem.com/2016/1...ositive-rating-for-tesla-motors-inc-tsla.html

Needless to say, I think we'll like the second one better!!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another one that looks informed yet reads as a message of doom and gloom...
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...nergy/&usg=AFQjCNGDFhTtC2qO2h12xND6jJdcNJeWUQ
Any comments about Forbes and this particular journalist?
Anyways, hopefully 3Q16 earnings will address some of this more positively!!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Tesla will certainly announce later today profitability for Q3 however it was the result of a concentrated "push" to clear as much inventory (showroom and loaner cars) before the Autopilot 2.0 announcement. The timing of both is not a coincidence.

However I think that Tesla will continue to *not* show profits for some time due to the ongoing growth and expansion. Not until the Gigafactory is complete and Model 3 has been out for 2-3 years. The media will continue to harp on Tesla for the foreseeable future.

Sorry for the negativism in this post but it's just reality as I see it. This is a long game that Tesla is playing here.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Don't feel bad, Trev. I agree with you and had picked up on the inventory effects this quarter from some of the earlier articles. Key will be the continued ability to finance the growth yet I have quite some confidence in Elon's ability to manage that! As we said several times, one of the most important CSF is delivering on the expected/promised timeline on Model ≡!
Patiently keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Hoppie3 (Jul 12, 2016)

I listened to the Q3 2016 earnings call. A lot was said about cars ordered and delivered in the quarter. I didn't hear anythin about how power wall, power pack added to their earnings. 
Does anyone know the numbers on these products. 
Thanks.


----------



## AutoMcD (Nov 8, 2016)

I think the stock is highly undervalued, at this point back to where it was just before the Model 3 reveal. Investors are skittish and foolish, still trying to factor the cost of oil into this. It's like they can't see very far ahead.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another piece of work from one of the infamous Seeking Alpha app, always wrapped in the typical pseudo-'I know what I am talking about, yet don't think I'm paid by anyone' type of garbage argumentation... crazy...
Of course somebody out there will fall for this... though I trust none of us at M3OC!! 

Tesla's Model 3 Base Price Will Be $15,000 Higher Than Musk Claims $TSLA
http://www.seekingalpha.com/article/4025612


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Another piece of work from one of the infamous Seeking Alpha app, always wrapped in the typical pseudo-'I know what I am talking about, yet don't think I'm paid by anyone' type of garbage argumentation... crazy...
> Of course somebody out there will fall for this... though I trust none of us at M3OC!!
> 
> Tesla's Model 3 Base Price Will Be $15,000 Higher Than Musk Claims $TSLA
> http://www.seekingalpha.com/article/4025612


What a useless article.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

The major incorrect assumption this author makes is that the only benefit of "scale" is to spread R&D costs over more cars. He's completely ignoring the fact that the type of automation and "ease of manufacturing" that the Model 3 will introduce (compared to the current models) will severely curtail per-vehicle costs.


----------



## Gilberto Pe-Curto (Oct 20, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> What a useless article.


Not useless if scares people from going EV/T3sla Or makes some withdraw reservation money.
Maybe that's the point


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Gilberto Pe-Curto said:


> Not useless if scares people from going EV/T3sla Or makes some withdraw reservation money.
> Maybe that's the point


Of course that is the point!!! Yet doubt those behind this will be successful! That is why T≡SLA are working (relatively) quietly behind the scene to deliver on time and at the quoted price this time around! I don't think they will under-deliver on Model ≡ which is likely to remain for long one of the most successful car launches in a while!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fitting with the 'mixed bag' lot, for once a refreshing, positive one hot from the 'financial' press...
http://www.profitconfidential.com/stock/tsla-stock-this-is-huge-for-the-fans-of-tesla-motors-inc/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

What is wrong with these guys?!?!
https://www.com-unik.info/2016/11/2...la-motors-inc-tsla-price-target-to-50-00.html


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

https://investorplace.com/2016/11/tesla-motors-inc-tsla-stock-wall-street-iplace/2/

Which means at some (2Q17... after the 3rd reveal of our long awaited Model ≡...) those who have money and can value success better than Wall St. are likely to start being verrrry happy..!


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Bought into Team Tesla today, own 20 shares xD.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Bought into Team Tesla today, own 20 shares xD.


Congrats!! Well done!!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

My kids (teenagers) never spend their allowance (they only ever play video games & watch youtube - they don't really want "stuff" like I always did as a kid). So they asked if they could buy some TSLA. I opened UTMA accounts for each of them, and they have 5 shares each now.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

garsh said:


> My kids (teenagers) never spend their allowance (they only ever play video games & watch youtube - they don't really want "stuff" like I always did as a kid). So they asked if they could buy some TSLA. I opened UTMA accounts for each of them, and they have 5 shares each now.


What a great Dad you are!!! You're raising them well!! Big kudos!!


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Wow, a nice article: http://www.profitconfidential.com/stock/tesla-motors-inc-tsla-stock-bears-keep-losing-to-elon-musk/


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Now that is quite a range!! One of my golden rules is 'the truth is always in between' and it will also probably apply in this case!! 
Though I have _no cristal ball_, I wouldn't be surprise if TSLA is not well above $300 in a year after they will have successfully launched MODEL ≡ by September and delivered 20-30k by YE17... !!!! This is the point I wish I had $5-10k to bet myself on this...

A $55B gap between two Street views on Tesla
http://www.seekingalpha.com/news/3228320


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of our friends at Evannex - LOVE those positive ones balancing all the bearish TSLA naysayers! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806283079325257728


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

We need some positive articles so I get my $300 back that the stock lost since last week . Figure we'll be riding the wave until the 3 gets here.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> We need some positive articles so I get my $300 back that the stock lost since last week . Figure we'll be riding the wave until the 3 gets here.


Oh yeah!!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> We need some positive articles so I get my $300 back that the stock lost since last week . Figure we'll be riding the wave until the 3 gets here.


If I invest in TSLA stocks I'm in for the long haul. Based on the conviction that Tesla will be a huge success.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> If I invest in TSLA stocks I'm in for the long haul. Based on the conviction that Tesla will be a huge success.


Same. I may jump on and off for some short term gains to help fund more features in the 3 but I plan to hold a solid position for the long term. Right now I'm mostly doing a smaller amount as a trial. Not that I don't trust Tesla but I've never bought stock before.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Same. I may jump on and off for some short term gains to help fund more features in the 3 but I plan to hold a solid position for the long term. Right now I'm mostly doing a smaller amount as a trial. Not that I don't trust Tesla but I've never bought stock before.


It's just as easy to lose money. If you guess wrong. 
Remember, you can never win of the big investment corps, who have specialists, lots of computer analysis to help them and more inside information. You already bought too soon... (in the short term).
I guess it will go down for a while, till the next reveal is announced.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> It's just as easy to lose money. If you guess wrong.
> Remember, you can never win of the big investment corps, who have specialists, lots of computer analysis to help them and more inside information. You already bought too soon... (in the short term).
> I guess it will go down for a while, till the next reveal is announced.


I intend to be in for the long haul too but the stock is volatile enough that you can make some short term returns just jumping on and off the wagon a bit. I've no real doubt we'll see the stock north of $300 at some point. Luckily my investment is so small that it's not like me going in and out hurts the stock at all.

I am wickedly jealous of the early believers that bought in and we're able to get a Model S with the earnings from the stock. Sorta what I'm doing here in putting the little bit I can make back into the 3.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> I am wickedly jealous of the early believers that bought in and we're able to get a Model S with the earnings from the stock. Sorta what I'm doing here in putting the little bit I can make back into the 3.


That would be great...! See I'm too late already ... it's up to 193.15 again from 185 ...


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> That would be great...! See I'm too late already ... it's up to 193.15 again from 185 ...


Honestly thats my strategy lol. I'm kicking myself for buying in at 192-193. 180-185 and dumping around 192-195 would be great. I suppose thats the nice thing with the stock, it has a nice flux as Tesla isn't just a car company but all the various goings on in green energy cause it to go all over the place. Surprised the recalled chargers didn't hurt at all. Expected some article claiming that 90 Model S' went up in flames today.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks, I believe that for those who can, this is more of a long term bet than a way to ensure short term (small) benefits....  I don't have the means now (or probably would get vetoed by my personal CEO...) yet I think that anything under $200-210 is still fine considering analysts expect a range between $150 (on the bear side) all the way up $500 (for the most bullish)!! I would be very surprise if there is not a major uptick after the next Model ≡ reveal in the spring and even more so when production launches on time!!  My 5 cents worth... Your guys' call!


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Folks, I believe that for those who can, this is more of a long term bet than a way to ensure short term (small) benefits....  I don't have the means now (or probably would get vetoed by my personal CEO...) yet I think that anything under $200-210 is still fine considering analysts expect a range between $150 (on the bear side) all the way up $500 (for the most bullish)!! I would be very surprise if there is not a major uptick after the next Model ≡ reveal in the spring and even more so when production launches on time!!  My 5 cents worth... Your guys' call!


I wish I had a backup plan as I'd love to put all my M3 money into the stock right now and sell it near production but alas too much of a risk for my taste. It's a hard stock to predict as nothing about Tesla is traditional. Elon isn't overly concerned with making investors happy in the short term like 99% of companies.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Elon isn't overly concerned with making investors happy in the short term like 99% of companies.


Which is exactly why Tesla stands out and why they do what they do: Try to make the world a better place, in stead of going for short term profits to the disadvantage of the future. 
That's why I believe in this company and its products.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Which is exactly why Tesla stands out and why they do what they do: Try to make the world a better place, in stead of going for short term profits to the disadvantage of the future.
> That's why I believe in this company and its products.


Totally agree. One of the many thing I love about Tesla and its products. I've yet to experience it but even the sales and service model seems much more reasonable. I'm an anxious person (come from a long line of people with anxiety disorders) and things like service appointments can really get me going but I feel pretty at ease with the Tesla prospect. I feel they don't pull the usual stuff trying to get you to fix things that may not have any real issue or rip you off for money. They seem like they'd rather I come back for another car then make $25 extra bucks on a service. Not to mention the sales people, going to a dealership to get my current car was VERY hard on me. Can't deal with the fake upselling.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Another rather positive article from a site that's no fool... 
http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/12/09/tesla-motors-inc-is-gearing-up-for-model-3.aspx
By the way, is this guy's name real?!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of our friends @ Evannex, another particularly well written analysis of why TSLA stock owners have reasons to stay optimistic... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807936539527352320


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Courtesy of our friends @ Evannex, another particularly well written analysis of why TSLA stock owners have reasons to stay optimistic...
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/807936539527352320


Just confirms my idea to put some Model 3 money into TSLA stocks. 
(I won't need it for my then nonexistant Model 3 anyway if TSLA should collapse ... )


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Just confirms my idea to put some Model 3 money into TSLA stocks.
> (I won't need it for my then nonexistant Model 3 anyway if TSLA should collapse ... )


Agree on the first part, vriend! 
As for the 2nd... ain't gonna happen... and we all here know it!


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Just confirms my idea to put some Model 3 money into TSLA stocks.
> (I won't need it for my then nonexistant Model 3 anyway if TSLA should collapse ... )


I've been tempted! Got 35k sitting there for it.. risking 5k right now.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> I've been tempted! Got 35k sitting there for it.. risking 5k right now.


Some Model 3 money, not all! You need to buy another car if the Model 3 falls through. A Leaf?


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Some Model 3 money, not all! You need to buy another car if the Model 3 falls through. A Leaf?


Haha that wouldn't happen! The design isn't for me . I may be under 30 but I can't see me driving an econobox. Probably just get a used ModelS. I've seen a few 2013-2014s I could probably swing while bankrupting myself.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

When you know a little about Deutsche Bank's recent NOT so good judgment calls, no wonder they are being (in this case excessively) conservative... 
http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/12/12/teslas-price-target-slashed-what-you-need-to-know.aspx


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> When you know a little about Deutsche Bank's recent NOT so good judgment calls, no wonder they are being (in this case excessively) conservative...
> http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/12/12/teslas-price-target-slashed-what-you-need-to-know.aspx


Great article. I actually think thats a very reasonable position. Analysts keep pulling production numbers out of their butt but that seems pretty reasonable. Tesla is a unique company and will probably be bleeding money into R&D, construction etc for years.


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

Sweet, stock was over 200 for a bit!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> Sweet, stock was over 200 for a bit!


It will be back up there! Keep it up!


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

@Brian_North , thought of you and all you courageous guys out there! And we ain't seen nothing yet... 2017 will be a great year...:rainbow:
https://www.google.be/search?q=NASDAQ:TSLA


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

It was a little while we had not been served such garbage article and, again from some at JP Morgan..?! That is becoming very suspicious... 
http://insideevs.com/jp-morgan-analyst-says-chevrolet-bolt/


----------



## BigBri (Jul 16, 2016)

I must be cursed, after a few days of increases I bought back in and it's been in freefall ever since . Decided to keep some reserves for when it goes rock bottom again.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Brian_North said:


> I must be cursed, after a few days of increases I bought back in and it's been in freefall ever since . Decided to keep some reserves for when it goes rock bottom again.


Hang in here... there is much more to come... Short term let's see how solidly it stays above $200...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Hang in here... there is much more to come... Short term let's see how solidly it stays above $200...


Pretty good month so far, @Brian_North , tho' too soon to know whether, or better said, for how long this apparent trend continues... still hoping for my Christmas data gift tidbit from Elon... that would help!


----------



## Jayc (May 19, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> It was a little while we had not been served such garbage article and, again from some at JP Morgan..?! That is becoming very suspicious...
> http://insideevs.com/jp-morgan-analyst-says-chevrolet-bolt/


Excuse me for my words but most of these so called analysts are dumb idiots who would not understand basic principles in engineering so they would not see the true value of Tesla. In many ways they don't give a toss what happens to Tesla or any other company. Their only aim is to make money and if that involves misleading the market, so be it - that is usually their attitude.

What I am more concerned about is why insideevs have decided this is a worthy story to publish.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Jayc said:


> Excuse me for my words but most of these so called analysts are dumb idiots who would not understand basic principles in engineering so they would not see the true value of Tesla. In many ways they don't give a toss what happens to Tesla or any other company. Their only aim is to make money and if that involves misleading the market, so be it - that is usually their attitude.
> 
> What I am more concerned about is why insideevs have decided this is a worthy story to publish.


Maybe so we continue to remain suspicious of all the junk that is being published... or of the deviousness of traditional ICE carmakers...


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

There is just one thing to do: prove all those corrupt a....s wrong. Keep our trust in Tesla and Elon. Save money and buy our reserved car with as much options as possible.
As Tony Seba showed us, those arrogant ICE-companies by now will have just one future: go bust!


----------



## Badback (Apr 7, 2016)

Maybe the global warming, that they are ignoring, will MELT the ICE faster than we thought.


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

That's a real danger. Especially if not only the Arctic Sea-ice melts, but also the icecap of Greenland. Which could change the Gulfstream and weather systems in the whole northern hemisphere.
And if the permafrost and Antarctic land-ice are going to melt we will all die in a global greenhouse!
We have a chance to diminish the negative effects, which we should take. Tesla's (EV's) are one of the means to stop fossil CO2 getting into the atmosphere. As are solar cells, wind, earth warmth, flowing water, etc. There really is no shortage in renewable energy. We just have to realise ways to harvest and buffer.
(And nuclear is a bull**** dead end.)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Bullish input before Christmas... 
http://etfdailynews.com/2016/12/21/technicals-indicate-tesla-could-surge-15-in-the-near-term/


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Bullish input before Christmas...
> http://etfdailynews.com/2016/12/21/technicals-indicate-tesla-could-surge-15-in-the-near-term/


Those people don't seem to live on the same world. They are fundamentally not interested in what Tesla is really about. They maybe can't even see that it's a totally different company, at the base of a fundamental transition of the world.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> Those people don't seem to live on the same world. They are fundamentally not interested in what Tesla is really about. They maybe can't even see that it's a totally different company, at the base of a fundamental transition of the world.


Yes, yet at least this one is positive.. there was another one I did not even feel like posting...


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

More positive 'juice' from Motley Fool's Sparks...  Maybe the market with three straight days over $200 is already anticipated a better than expected 4Q...
http://www.fool.com/investing/2016/12/21/3-catalysts-for-tesla-motors-incs-vehicle-deliveri.aspx


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Great December so far! :fireworks:


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

This thread would not be appropriately titled 'Mixed bag...' if, in addition to the occasional references to the worst prose from reality naysayers, we would not also include more bullish, very promifising positions... here is one therefore... (btw, don't tell me the name of the site is a coincidence...! )
http://amigobulls.com/articles/buy-tesla-motors-inc-tsla-stock-now-or-regret-it-later
... and the performance of the TSLA stock month-to-date certainly seems to suggest that _stars are aligning_, ahead of an even more explosive 2017! :fireworks::fireworks: Happy New Year!!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I should have bought a few weeks ago at 183, when I first thought I should!
What now? Buy and hope for further raises, as suggested. Or wait and hope for a decline?


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MichelT3 said:


> I should have bought a few weeks ago at 183, when I first thought I should!
> What now? Buy and hope for further raises, as suggested. Or wait and hope for a decline?


Definitely not telling you what to do, @MichelT3 (I do that to my Daimler-loving German best friend, with money on the side... ) yet I feel that if all goes according to plan in 2017 (and we have no indication up to now that it won't...), there is still quite some room for TSLA to grow before it reaches the high end of past quoted 'analysts' predictions (~$500!)... so _*your*_ call!


----------



## MichelT3 (Nov 16, 2016)

I agree @Michael Russo 
From Europe we also need to take the exchange rate $/€ into account. I've decided to look into that and make a decision. Today the stock has gone down exchange rate has gone up again. Making it more attractive.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost wanted to put this one in the category of awards... maybe because New Year's Eve is looming... then decided to stay reasonable... 
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/heres-why-tesla-is-bairds-top-stock-market-pick-for-2017-2016-12-30


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Almost wanted to put this one in the category of awards... maybe because New Year's Eve is looming... then decided to stay reasonable...
> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/heres-why-tesla-is-bairds-top-stock-market-pick-for-2017-2016-12-30


Complementary information on Ben Kallo's bullish input (Baird analyst), citing $338 target for TSLA!
http://m.nasdaq.com/article/can-tesla-stock-drive-60-percent-higher-in-2017-cm728487


----------

